# Male instructor



## Kent2015 (21 October 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am looking at starting horse riding again as I've not been since I was 10 and I'm now 24!
Does anyone know of a riding school in the Kent area with a male instructor? I feel I would get along better with a guy.

Any recommendations greatly received 

Josh


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (22 October 2015)

Hi Josh, Sorry I do not know your area. It might be worth posting your question in the New Riders Forum, or the Tackroom. 
Am sure you will find advice there .
Teg


----------



## Lisa2manyponies (9 November 2015)

where about's in kent are you ?

Horam Manor riding school have a male instructor they are East Sussex about 20 mins from Tunbridge wells  There contact number is 01435 812955 ask for the male instructor if and when you book in


----------



## Dancing_Diva (10 November 2015)

Depending on area, Cobham Manor have a male instructor.


----------



## zandp (11 November 2015)

I used to use a freelance male instructor, first name was Ben, can't for the life of me remember his surname though sorry.  He used to sometimes help out at Chaskits in T Wells though


----------

